

Sources for MOOCs? - jmduke

Off the top of my head: Stanford Online, Coursera, KA, Udacity, but I know there are dozens.  Does anyone have advice for easy ways to parse&#x2F;explore all of the different platforms?
======
stefanl_
Try this: www.class-central.com

